# Hardware hacking Canon PS S2 IS



## KD5NRH (May 31, 2008)

I know I've seen articles from folks who have hacked some of the other digitals to add PC sync ports, among other things, so I was wondering if anyone had ever done this with the Canon PowerShot S2 IS.  I picked one up cheap at a pawn shop a couple days ago, and that seems to be the only major thing it lacks to provide a good middle ground between my Samsung S730 and the DSLR I'm planning to buy when the tax refund comes in.


----------



## Garbz (May 31, 2008)

See if CHDK runs on your camera for a start. I believe it does. That gets rid of some major firmware limitations.
http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK


----------



## KD5NRH (May 31, 2008)

Garbz said:


> See if CHDK runs on your camera for a start. I believe it does. That gets rid of some major firmware limitations.



Oh, it does, and that was one of the deciding factors in the purchase.  I'm planning on getting some optical slaves, but the main concern is getting that "straight down the bore" flash out of the way.  I suppose I could bounce it with something opaque, and still be using it to trigger the slaves, but I'd rather use a cable to the key strobe and let it do that.


----------

